# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  any advice....

## hedbop

hi ive just started learning russian and am looking for learning materials to help me with my studies. I am looking for simple books and topical newspapers to read and also access to fairly basic russian news reports etc. If anyone has any information as to how i can get these materials online it would be much appreciated, cheers

----------


## DDT

You could try this http://www.lonweb.org/daisy/ds-russian-lorna.htm

----------


## TATY

If you have just started learning you won't be able to read any (even simple) news reports in Russian. Don't be too ambitious to start with.

----------


## DDT

TATY is right. Try somw of the links at the very bottom of this page right here at Master Russian

----------

